# Barter: Pheasant for Fruits and Vegetables



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bartering not for the fruit or the vegetable but for the knowledge of how to be a "gatherer."

I have been working on my "hunter" skills for a few years now. But the whole package of self- sufficiency requires "Hunting and Gathering."

My goal is to be self sufficient in five years. I'm learning how to harness solar power, and other skills that make it so I am not "dependent" on outside energy. 

This is something I have been working on since the fall of 2008 when I believe our country took a wrong turn. I won't get political; just practical and in California saw hunting was an endangered activity.


So here is the deal:
I have a 20 pheasant bird card at a local club that I will be able to start using this late fall.

You, if you are reading this own a Hungarian Pointer; one of the best upland bird dogs around.

I have Bailey as my hunting partner. We are a good pheasant hunting team. 

You want either to be part of a pheasant hunt or bring your Hungarian Pointer on a hunt.

I have everything it takes to do a hunt at Hastings Island. You (and your dog) can be my guest.

You have KNOWLEDGE about growing fruits and vegetables that I would like to possess.

My barter: One day pheasant hunt with Bailey and a dressed out pheasant for one day of showing me how to use my little 1/4 acre suburban plot to grow fruits and vegetables.

I could spend A LOT of money on plants and trees and kill them or produce lousy produce. I could hire someone to show me how to do it. OR I could use the age old system of barter. 

Barter is another skill I'd like to get very good at.

That's the deal. 

If this works out then the next barter item will be: Canning for Pheasant! :
RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm definitely interested in a trade. I can even throw in some chicken manure & fresh eggs (in a couple months).


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - if you have a county ag extension agent out there check it out - here in Ky they run free soil tests and have imfo of what will grow best in your area - crops and gardens -


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Rod,

My goal this year has been to use my land to feed my family as best as I can. This is a hard task, as I live in an urban environment, and literally have a 12x26 plot of dirt for Odin, a garden, and us humans to share.
I have immersed myself in square foot gardening, and in our tiny plot we have butternut squash, buttercup squash, zucchini, baby watermellon, cucumber, garlic, onions, beets, beans, peas, carrots, strawberries, peppers, tomatoes and a full herb garden. (all this along a 2' wide patch along my fence) I am amazed at the success of it so far. I think the research and prep is the hardest part (good dirt is the key!) and frankly once things are planted, its easy peasy!

I'd start off reading about square foot gardening (it uses less area but produces a higher yield). 
How much land do you have to dedicate to your garden? Hows your dirt? If its sandy, or clay or not such good dirt, consider building some raised beds (also easier to weed and tend to, as you're off the ground)

I'd also check out http://www.motherearthnews.com/ they have a lot of great info, as well as a garden planning tool (which is free for 30 days). You put in your location, and it lets you know what you can plant and when (and if it can be planted in succession), it also helps you plot out your garden (telling you how many plants of what vegetable you can plant in every square foot.)

Although I am a bit too far away to come hunting, and am no expert by any means, please feel free to ask me any questions and I will do the best I can to help!

Cheers,
Kristen & Odin, urban gardener & city pigeon stalker


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love to barter and my husband is quite good at.
If your going to get into gardening then you need to look into canning and preserving to get the most return on your investment.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

RBD- that sounds like fun and hard work! I think you're smart- I always wonder what would happen if the banks suddenly crashed, our credit cards stopped wokring, and grocery stores started runing out of supplies. People laugh, but it is possible, and would happen really quickly!

Wish I had time to learn to be self-sufficient, but with a full time job, a 1-year old Vizsla, and a baby on the way, I think I'm going to have to have my hands plenty full for a while


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Going off the grid are we? The corruption in our government needs to go. The only thing stopping this from becoming a dictatorship is we still have the right to bare arms. Most people I talk to about this don't see how this can end well. My wish for the next generation is that the blood shed will be kept to a minimum. Either way, I have done my best and will hope for the cream to rise to the top once again.


----------

